# CAO event at self serve beverage



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

Just got back from a CAO event located in york pa at self serve beverage. This was a nice small event at a local beer distributor. Included free beer, free food and some decent deals on the CAO lines. Had a couple people that came along and it was a pretty good time. The CAO rep spent a little time to talk to us personally and was telling us about the new release of the LX2 that will be soon. The rep was very nice and informative, I can't remember his name off hand, but I think Drew wrote it down. Here are a couple photos of the event I thought i would share.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Looks like a nice shop and a nice event. I bet the weather is getting nice up there now.


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

It was a great time! The CAO reps name was Paul Spence, he was a really nice guy an was very willing to discuss cigars with us. From what he told us the LX2s are "on the boat" and we should expect to see them in about 3-4 weeks. I was kinda hoping they would have them at the event but this wasn't the case :sad: Nonetheless it was a great time to be had. Budweiser was there promoting the new American Ale which really caught me by surprise, It was very full bodied for a Budweiser (I generally don't care much for Budweiser) maybe being bought out by a European country is a good thing  atleast ALL their beers won't suck. :lol:


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Looks like a cool afternoon with friends and stogies. I recognize Drew and Rob from previous pics. Any other CR members to ID?


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

riverdog said:


> Looks like a cool afternoon with friends and stogies. I recognize Drew and Rob from previous pics. Any other CR members to ID?


no just me and drew. Don't know where rider was. :dunno:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Looks like a great time guys! I would have been there, but my boy had a soccer game. Can't miss a game!


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

They had a drawing for door give aways, and I just found out I won a three finger leather case :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Cool you won something Bobby!! I never win shit :sad:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Looks like a great time!

Congrats on winning that case Robby!


----------

